# Το πολίτικο γλωσσάρι της φίλης μου της Μάγδας



## Elsa (Apr 1, 2012)

Καταρχήν, χρόνια μας πολλά, και καλό μήνα!  Να τα εκατοστήσει η Λεξιλογία και να είστε όλοι πάντα δημιουργικοί!
Κατά δεύτερον, καταπιάστηκα -πολύ αργά- με μεγάλο έργο! Έκατσα να μαζέψω σ' ένα βιβλιαράκι συνταγές (χορτοφαγικές) για σημερινό δώρο. Αλλά, δεν προλαβαίνω η μωρή παρθένος... :blush:
Γιαυτό, θα στείλω κάτι παλιότερο που το 'χω από καιρό στο νου μου, το (μικρό) Πολίτικο Γλωσσάρι της φιλενάδας μου της Μάγδας (εικοσιπέντε λέξεις-φράσεις, είναι μόνο)
Υπόσχομαι να τελειώσω τις συνταγές πριν τελειώσει η Σαρακοστή! Αν και ελπίζω να φανεί χρήσιμο ολοχρονίς! 

*αλατερό	* > αλατιέρα
*ανακουφωτή* > φουσκωτή (π.χ. κουταλιά)
*ελαφροφάνταχτος* > φανταχτερός, μπουγιόρικος αλλά με μέτρο και γούστο
*δεν στρέεται* > δε λογαριάζεται
*έτσι είδος* > με αυτό τον τρόπο
*θα σε πιάσω κεφάλι* > θα σε μαλώσω
*καβανόζι	*> γυάλινο δοχείο
*κρίθηκα* > ταλαιπωρήθηκα, μου βγήκε η ψυχή
*κόμοδο* > βολικό
*με έπιασε καρέζι* > με έχει άχτι
*μια τζα, μια μπα* > στα γρήγορα
*νοικάτορας* > νοικάρης
*ούργιος/α* > χαζούλης
*ούργιασα* > χάζεψα, αφαιρέθηκα
*πνιγουρίζομαι* > πνίγομαι
*ποσάρα είναι;* > πόσων ετών είναι;
*πρέκνες* > τα καφετιά στίγματα στο πρόσωπο ή τα χέρια (οι φακίδες αλλά της ηλικίας)
*σαλιαγκός* > σαλιγκάρι
*σαμ-φιστίκ* > φιστίκια Αιγίνης
*σκεπνιέμαι* > σκεπάζομαι
*τρίγκα* > πεντακάθαρο
*τριχερός* > τριχωτός
*τυποδεμένος* > εμφανισιακά καθώς πρέπει, τύπος και υπογραμμός
*τεντζεροπιάστες* > τα πανάκια για να πιάνεις ταψιά και κατσαρόλες
*χυτά-λυτά* > (μου τα είπες) χύμα 
*φιλτζάνι* > φλιτζάνι


----------



## Themis (Apr 1, 2012)

Ωραία λίστα, με κάμποσες λέξεις που έχουν εμφανή την ομορφιά της λείανσης από τη ζωντανή λαϊκή χρήση. Οι _ελαφροφάνταχτοι _και _τυποδεμένοι _λεξιλόγοι σε ευχαριστούν.


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο, ιδίως το ελαφροφάνταχτος!

Και μια λέξη δώρο, το μπουγιόρικος, στην επεξήγηση του ελαφροφάνταχτου. Που κάνει μπούγιο, υποθέτω.

Το σαμ-φιστίκ κατά λέξη σημαίνει "φιστίκι Συρίας".


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το σαμ-φιστίκ κατά λέξη σημαίνει "φιστίκι Συρίας".



Υπάρχει η παρετυμολογική επίδραση του ομοιωματικού _σαν_ κι έτσι το ακούμε και "σαν φιστίκ" ή και "σαν φιστίκι".

Ωραία η λίστα.:)


----------



## Elsa (Apr 1, 2012)

Το μικρό αυτό δείγμα από το περιβόλι που ήταν ο λόγος της φιλενάδας μου, είναι προϊόν συλλογικής προσπάθειας από τις συναδέλφους που καταγράφαμε κατά καιρούς όσα έλεγε. Όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει από την Πόλη, προσπαθούσε να μη χρησιμοποιεί τέτοιες εκφράσεις, με τον καιρό ξεθάρρεψε (είδε και πόσο μας άρεσαν!) και μετά κάποιες εντάχθηκαν στην αργκό της παρέας. 
Το σαμ-φιστίκ το λένε και στη Μακεδονία, μια φίλη από κει πάνω, μου έδειχνε κάποτε τις φιστικιές στον κήπο της στην Αθήνα και εγώ άκουσα _σαν φιστίκ_, οπότε όλο απορία της είπα, "μα, είναι _όντως _φιστικιές! τι _σαν _μου λες;"


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 1, 2012)

Ναι, το λέμε. Παλιότερα ακουγόταν συχνότερα, οι νεότεροι προτιμούν να λένε "Αιγίνης".


----------

